# The Power of Now



## Amorbis (Apr 8, 2011)

hello, I'm new, 21 years old and i've been experiencing depersonalization-like effects ever since reading this book called "The Power of Now"- has anyone esle heard of it and/or read it?
It does incredibly weird shit to you- my sense of time is completely screwed up- it always feels like "this moment" to me and all the time- I know time is technically passing but it doesn't register on my brain whatsoever- for this particular reason i often have trouble managing my time for practical purposes- my brain getrs constantly fooled into perceiving that time isn't actually passing, that ir really is always "this moment" and all the time. I've saw some ways to cure some of the depersonalization related aspects (online on this website as a matter of fact) that, as a result of reading of this book has evidently manifested in me, but i was wondering if there might some way of regaining my sense of time in the world- i am well aware that it's still passing and all of that, but my brain keeps getting constantly fooled by the unceasing perception of it always being the present moment (that is if anyone knows what i'm talking about). I'm still aware fo the dates and the structures/patterns of night and day, but i'm having trouble with "clock time"- the passage of time never seems to register in my brain- i'm always in this moment and state of oneness with everything, which, ironically, intermittently makes me feel more lonely since it's like i'm cut from people all the time and don't have an effective social circle to make up for all this- it's lonely as hell, in fact, in a different and more pervasive way than usual. How do I regain my sense of the passing of time (assuming it's possible) and is it possible to leave this state of oness, which ironically, feels exceptionally alienating?


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

That really does seem rather odd. It's probably some temporary shit that is sticking in your head and you will tire of it and things will go back to normal. Just give it time. I used to have music running in my head whenever I was alone or walking and when I heard a different song on the radio then that song would take over from the song before. But after a while it leaves you. It's just temporary weird shit that our psyche reacts to. How about thinking of future events that you need to do and look at your watch from time to time as that event gets closer. Or daydream of the past for a while. If you keep busy and have lots of stuff to do at different times of the day then you will eventually get in sinc again with normal time flow.


----------



## resonantblue (Mar 15, 2011)

hey
I've read the "Power of Now" as well though my depersonalization was't brought on by it. However, I have the same symptom you're experiencing. One of the things I do to try and deal with it is tell myself that though ultimately time may be an illusion, and there really is only "now", we (humans), on this planet, in this space-time dimension are subject to this notion of "time". I try to connect myself to the passage of time through things like the changing of the weather, of the seasons, and ideas of aging.

On the other hand, if this is the only DP symptom you are experiencing, maybe it's not not DP but a kind of "realization" that could ultimately be very positive. It sounds like you've internalized Eckhart Tolle's idea and maybe you are temporarily struggling with it as you come to terms with the immensity of this realization, but eventually it will liberate you in all the wonderful ways it's supposed to- by freeing you from the burden of the past, and the future and all that. Anyway, good luck, hope you get a grip on it.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I wonder what Eckhart Tolle would say about this.


----------



## Amorbis (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks for responding everyone- I'll try my best to manage my time in the real world as well as I can given the circumstances (via engaging with it as much as i can).



surfingisfun001 said:


> I wonder what Eckhart Tolle would say about this.


Don't mean to be rude but wtf is this supposed to mean?
You think I'm insane or something?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Amorbis said:


> Don't mean to be rude but wtf is this supposed to mean?
> You think I'm insane or something?


No I'm being serious. I've wondered myself if I were to explain what I am experiencing to Eckhart Tolle what he would have to say about it. I'm sure he would say something along the lines of "be in the now" but I experience it similar to you. I hadn't read PON but when I first began experiencing DP it was after some powerful blissful realizations. I didn't mean to be rude and I definitely don't think you are insane. I can just relate. I've also wondered why my realization resulted in DP and Eckhart Tolle's realization resulted in bliss.


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

The things in the book can unlock parts of your mind to engage in new modified ways of reality-decoding. IOW; The book, "The Power Of Now" can both trigger and CURE this so called, "DP/DR" phenomenon.


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

Obviously you havent really grasped the essence of his teaching witch is acceptance, transmutance and ego transcendence. It would seem that you are uncomfortable with the present moment still and that isnt presence that is still your mind having you under its "spell".

If you had accepted the now totally you would have realized that it is the only way to truly connect to other people etc. And therefore would negate loneliness. Besides feeling lonely and alianated is just another thing created by the mind. so by no means are you enlightened my friend...


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Amorbis said:


> hello, I'm new, 21 years old and i've been experiencing depersonalization-like effects ever since reading this book called "The Power of Now"- has anyone esle heard of it and/or read it?
> It does incredibly weird shit to you- my sense of time is completely screwed up- it always feels like "this moment" to me and all the time- I know time is technically passing but it doesn't register on my brain whatsoever- for this particular reason i often have trouble managing my time for practical purposes- my brain getrs constantly fooled into perceiving that time isn't actually passing, that ir really is always "this moment" and all the time. I've saw some ways to cure some of the depersonalization related aspects (online on this website as a matter of fact) that, as a result of reading of this book has evidently manifested in me, but i was wondering if there might some way of regaining my sense of time in the world- i am well aware that it's still passing and all of that, but my brain keeps getting constantly fooled by the unceasing perception of it always being the present moment (that is if anyone knows what i'm talking about). I'm still aware fo the dates and the structures/patterns of night and day, but i'm having trouble with "clock time"- the passage of time never seems to register in my brain- i'm always in this moment and state of oneness with everything, which, ironically, intermittently makes me feel more lonely since it's like i'm cut from people all the time and don't have an effective social circle to make up for all this- it's lonely as hell, in fact, in a different and more pervasive way than usual. How do I regain my sense of the passing of time (assuming it's possible) and is it possible to leave this state of oness, which ironically, feels exceptionally alienating?


I would do physical things like fixing things with your hands, working in the garden and in nature and going for walks, which should ground you enough for things to normalise if you stay out of your head for a while, trying to work it out and fix it with your mind I expect will only make things worse.

For most people to completely grasp being in the now they probably need a lifetime or more of mind training to undo the patterns of thought and conditioning of the mind, but if you get such an immediate reaction to this area of thought you may have a natural talent in this, which if you want to develop I would recommend looking into Buddhism as they have traditions of gradual awakening which have survived thousands of years because they work. I wouldn't expect to get all your answers from Tolle though, he has a great talent in writing about this stuff but as far as I know he hasn't led anyone else to the same realisations and enlightenment he has had.


----------

